
Ask HN: Is it possible to make HN site ‘reader view’ compatible? - mark_l_watson
I notice that I only visit reader view compatible sites on my phone, of sites that are designed for great UI on small devices.<p>I find HN to not be readable on my iPhone 7 (I am in my mid-60s, so maybe my demographic is not so important). There are HN apps but I avoid apps and use web versions of sites. Thanks in advance for any information.
======
quickthrower2
I'd like something similar myself. I do love reader view.

The problem is it's black magic trying to make a site work in reader mode. See
[https://www.client9.com/designing-html-for-safari-reader-
mod...](https://www.client9.com/designing-html-for-safari-reader-mode/). My
blog works in reader mode using a pretty much straight up HTML generated from
MarkDown kind of affair, but that was a fluke.

------
gnicholas
It's not really clear how a "reader view" would work with a forum-style page.
How would you envision it working?

